

Ask HN: Anyone hiring not-software hackers? (nanotech, biotech, etc.) - anuleczka

There have been a few threads geared toward software developers (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1215633).<p>Anyone here know a nanotech/biotech/cleantech/semiconductor startup that's hiring?<p>I'm a materials engineering undergrad looking to break into one of those industries soon, and I'm sure there are others here who are passionate about startups, but don't necessarily want to code.<p>Thanks, folks!
======
bbgm
Have you looked at companies like Pacific Biosciences or some of the companies
into microfluidics or microarrays?

